# kurzschreibeforme von if else



## Guest (2. Dez 2005)

Hi,

wie schreib ich das in kurzform also das mit ? : oder so?


```
if(number == 1) {
    number = 2;
}else{
    number = 1;
}

danke
```


----------



## Sky (2. Dez 2005)

```
number = (number==1) ? 2 : 1;
```


----------



## The_S (2. Dez 2005)

number = ((number == 1) ? 2 : 1);


----------



## foobar (2. Dez 2005)

<klugscheiß>Die "Kurzform" ist ein ternärer Operator</klugscheiß>


----------



## lin (2. Dez 2005)

btw: solche Sachen würdest du auch recht rasch mit google rauskriegen ("java" "if statement"), da kriegst du u.a. dieses Resultat http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/java/nutsandbolts/if.html (ganz unten ist der ? Operator erklärt  )


----------

